# Least Christian Country in the World



## Kerem (Aug 8, 2011)

Dear Brothers
I am a minister from Antalya, Turkey, which is the least christian country in the world per capita. We are also in a state which 9.5 million people lives and we are the only Reformed Church.

I will be visiting United States between october 11th to november 4th and would love to share my heart and talk about islam. If you like to meet with me personal (as puritan board friends) or want me to come and visit you churches, I would be so happy to do that. I will be in Grand Rapids and will be avaliable to drive in couple of hours distance. I will (probably) not be available for sundays but during the week, I have many free days. It will be honor to meet more brothers and sisters in Christ.

If you like to mee with me please write me back or e-mail my friend Mark who is helping me to plan the travel. [email protected]

Blessings to you from our Lord Jesus Christ and love from Antalya.

Kerem Koç


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 8, 2011)

I won't mention the man's name (I would ask that you don't either Kerem), but is there a Reformed Presbyterian missionary there who comes from America? 

If so, I know him. 

Also, I'm not sure but it may be wise to post this in a members only forum.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 8, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Also, I'm not sure but it may be wise to post this in a members only forum.



From my understanding the Turkish government tries to protect the rights of Christians, the problem is with other locals, still it might be better in members only forum.


----------



## steadfast7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is Turkey really the least Christian country in the world? who says?


----------



## Berean (Aug 8, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> it may be wise to post this in a members only forum.



Also because his mail address is in the OP.


----------



## TimV (Aug 9, 2011)

Perhaps the least in NATO or clubs like that, but countries like Mauritania, Mali etc... would be much further towards the top of the list.

PS I'm always glad to see you post, and wish you'd do so more often.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 9, 2011)

TimV said:


> Perhaps the least in NATO or clubs like that, but countries like Mauritania, Mali etc... would be much further towards the top of the list.
> 
> PS I'm always glad to see you post, and wish you'd do so more often.



I'm pretty sure I've seen evidence that Turkey is the most unreached in the world, this might only take into account Evangelical churches not RCC, EO, etc.


----------



## Kerem (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, the operation world book (which known as the source of the christianity in entire world) says that "least chrisitan country per capita" I mean there are more non-chrisitan countries (China-india etc.) but by per-capita, Turkey is the biggest field.

For 1 Christian there are 10000-15000 (non-Christians, mostly muslim) - according to Operation world (2009 edition-print only once a couple years), I actually believe for 1/30000. 70.000.000 millions muslim and 2500 evangelical. The city that I live is little better. 2 millions people and 130-140 evangelicals (50 of them actually miss'onaries)

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




Romans922 said:


> I won't mention the man's name (I would ask that you don't either Kerem), but is there a Reformed Presbyterian missionary there who comes from America?
> 
> If so, I know him.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure but it may be wise to post this in a members only forum.




Oh sorry, I didn't know that there is a only members place.


----------



## steadfast7 (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as I know, the Maldives has no known indigenous church, but they're population is far smaller.


----------



## TimV (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, those sites usually assume those who baptize infants aren't Christian. But even still, there is no way on earth that Turkey has less Evangelicals per capita than Mauritania for instance.


----------



## elnwood (Aug 9, 2011)

Whether it be Turkey, Maldives, Mauritania, China or India, I believe the church ought to repent for not taking responsibility to raise up and send more missionaries to these places, and get its act together to fulfill the Great Commission.


----------



## clinpep05 (Aug 9, 2011)

CIA World Book Says Turkey is only 2% christian. It is therefore the least amount of christians in the world. They have a darn good military though... The military there has kept the country from being ran by the mosque for quite a while. The military actually takes out the leaders of the government and turns elections back over to the people about every 20 years...


The reason i know this? I watched the Hal lindsey Report on satelite.... Its sometimes very informative...


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's launch some major missionary efforts so that there will be no need to quibble over who is the #1 Most unreached country.....

Turkey is accessible, very cosmopolitan in places it seems, rich in culture and learning, and it looks absolutely beautiful to live there.....why hasn't the church been more active here?

If I ever get kicked out of the country where I live now....I think I will move to Turkey, if I can....


----------



## elnwood (Aug 9, 2011)

Pergamum, from what I know, Turkey has a lot of Christians working there, but very little fruit. I've known several people who have served or are serving there.

The people in Turkey, in general, don't want anything to do with religion, whether it be Christianity or their own religious tradition. In that sense, I think it's a lot like secular Europe.

Please pray for a missiological breakthrough there.


----------



## Fly Caster (Aug 9, 2011)

Praying that God will bring forth eternal fruit through your labors in a dark place.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2011)

[Moderator] *If you want to discuss statistics, please start another thread. This thread is about an opportunity for those in the States to meet Rev. Koç in person. *[/Moderator]

Rev. Koç, blessings on your journey! I hope your trip is pleasant and profitable, and I hope it will soon be possible to state that there is a strong network of Reformed churches in Turkey.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2011)

Kerem said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't know that there is a only members place.


Kerem,

You have access to those forums now.

Thank you for your service to Christ's Kingdom. If Michigan were not so far I would invite you to visit us.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, my church is quite a distance from Grand Rapids. But may God bless you as you travel through the States; your eyes have seen a perspective of the field that most don't understand. I pray that your experience would be a blessing to many.


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Also, I'm not sure but it may be wise to post this in a members only forum.


That normally takes at least 15 posts, as I recall. But the problem was solved downthread.


----------

